# Anno 1404 - Problem bei Dualscreen



## headcracker (25. August 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei baugleiche Monitore mit einer Auflösung von je 1280 x 1024. Einen ber DVI, den anderen per D-Sub (also VGA) angeschlossen.
Ich nutze schon länger den erweiterten Desktop, d.h. mit ner Auflösung 2560 x 1024.

Ich würde jetzt gerne Anno 1404 auf Dualscreen spielen. Da man das im Spiel ja nicht einstellen kann, hab ich in den beiden engine.ini (Anno 1404 und Anno 1404: Venedig) die Auflösung manuell auf 2650 x 1024 gesetzt.

Die Ergebnisse:
 - bei Anno 1404 hat es den Effekt, dass bei Spielstart auf die kleinstmögliche Auflösung, d.h. 1024 x 768 zurückgestellt wird, d.h. das Spiel kommt offenbar nicht mit einer manuellen Einstellung klar.
- bei Anno 1404: Venedig (was ich primär spiele) wird die Auflösung scheinbar akzeptiert. Aber: Mein rechter Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, d.h. ich sehe nur die linke Hälfte des Bildes. Wenn ich direkt im Spiel bin, seh ich nur die linke Hälfte des Interfaces, während meine Inselwelt stark gestaucht ist, d.h. das was eigentlich auf 2 Monitoren dargestellt werden sollte, wird auf einen Monitor zusammengestaucht.

Kann das daran liegen, dass ich die Monitore unterschiedlich angeschlossen habe? Meine nVidia GTS 250 hat je 1 D-Sub-, 1 HDMI- und 1 DVI-Buchse. Oder muss ich abgesehen von der Auflösung in der ini noch etwas ändern?

Gruß Headcracker


----------



## headcracker (27. August 2012)

Hat keiner eine Idee?
Es gibt doch bestimmt einige, die Anno auf mehr als nur 1 Monitor zocken, oder?


----------



## DarkMo (27. August 2012)

meinst du aber nich, dass du dafür erstmal ne bessere graka holen solltest? ^^ vllt is das ja der gequälte seuftzer der kleinen, der dann in sowas ausartet  meine karte is nur nen bissl schneller und ich hab bei 1600 irgendwas (22") scho nur 20fps oder so, da willst du das kärtchen ernsthaft so quälen? ><


----------



## headcracker (27. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> meinst du aber nich, dass du dafür erstmal ne bessere graka holen solltest? ^^ vllt is das ja der gequälte seuftzer der kleinen, der dann in sowas ausartet  meine karte is nur nen bissl schneller und ich hab bei 1600 irgendwas (22") scho nur 20fps oder so, da willst du das kärtchen ernsthaft so quälen? ><


 
Zugegeben, meine Graka ist so ziemlich das älteste Bauteil in meinem PC. Aber auf nur 1 Monitor läuft Anno bei mir in den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig. Störende Ruckler treten erst auf, sobald ich auf der weitesten Zoomstufe über eine dicht besiedelte Insel scrolle. Davor hab ich höchstens mal kleinere Einbrüche, die mir aber nichts ausmachen.
Und da ich auch mit weniger Grafikpracht zufrieden wär, und ca. 30 fps bei Anno für mich völlig ausreichend sind, möchte ich das schon gerne mit dem 2. Monitor probieren.

Ich habe aber bereits eine Idee, die ich am Wochenende ausprobieren will. Zwar haben meine Monitore keine HDMI-Anschlüsse, aber per DVI-HDMI-Adapter werd ich meinen 2. Monitor an die HDMI-Buchse anschließen. Damit beide Geräte das Signal digital erhalten, anstatt einer digital und der andere analog. Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## headcracker (31. August 2012)

Es ist leider nichts Gutes dabei rausgekommen. Rein mechanisch klappt alles wunderbar mit dem Adapter. Aber leider wird der Monitor nicht erkannt. Er ist nicht im Geräte-Manager aufgeführt, nicht in der nVidia-Systemsteuerung, nirgends. Ich habe auch schon versucht, den 1. Monitor per Adapater anzuschließen, und den 2. dann eben direkt per DVI. Dasselbe Ergebnis. Die Kabel sind also in Ordnung, ebenso die Monitore. D.h. es liegt entweder am Adapter oder die Graka/das System kommt nicht damit klar.

Hat noch jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag?

EDIT: Vergesst es. Es lag am HDMI-Winkelstecker, den ich zusätzlich verwendet habe. Wenn ich den nicht verwende, also nur DVI-Kabel & Adapter, dann wird der Monitor erkannt. Aber da der Adapter natürlich deutlich breiter ist als die HDMI-Buchse, kann ich ohne den Winkelstecker aus Platzgründen nicht beide Monitore gleichzeitig anschließen, da HDMI-Buchse und DVI-Buchse bei meiner Graka direkt nebeneinander liegen.

Da ich keinen Weg sehe, dass ohne größeren Aufwand oder Investitionen hinzubekommen und ich jetzt nicht nich ewig rumprobieren will, lass ichs jetzt einfach. Und wenn ich nächstes Jahr mir ne neue Graka hol, schau ich eben nach einer mit geeigneten Buchsen. Meine Monitore werde ich in absehbarer Zukunft nicht ersetzen.


----------



## DarkMo (31. August 2012)

wad son steckerchen alles ausmacht oO aber wenigstens hastes rausgefunden.


----------



## Shona (31. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wad son steckerchen alles ausmacht oO aber wenigstens hastes rausgefunden.


 Klar einfach mal die Pins solcher adapter angucken  da muss man schon drauf achten das man den richtigen nimmt und nicht irgendeinen^^

Es macht schon nen Unterschied ob man einen DVI-I, DVI-D oder DVI-A Adapter hat  Büld ==> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg
Wenn der Monitor einen DVI-D stecker hat kann ich keinen DVI-I oder DVI-A dran machen da streikt der Monitor


----------



## headcracker (1. September 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Klar einfach mal die Pins solcher adapter angucken  da muss man schon drauf achten das man den richtigen nimmt und nicht irgendeinen^^
> 
> Es macht schon nen Unterschied ob man einen DVI-I, DVI-D oder DVI-A Adapter hat  Büld ==> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg
> Wenn der Monitor einen DVI-D stecker hat kann ich keinen DVI-I oder DVI-A dran machen da streikt der Monitor


 
Wie gesagt, am Adapter lags ja eh nicht. eben nur an dem Winkelstecker. der hat auf einer seite hdmi male, und 90° um die ecke hdmi female. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie solch ein technisch sehr einfaches Teil Probleme verursachen kann. 

P.S.: Mein Adapter ist übrigens auf DVI-D Dual Link ausgelegt. passt also wunderbar an mein DVI-D Single Link Kabel


----------



## Shona (1. September 2012)

headcracker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, am Adapter lags ja eh nicht. eben nur an dem Winkelstecker. der hat auf einer seite hdmi male, und 90° um die ecke hdmi female. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie solch ein technisch sehr einfaches Teil Probleme verursachen kann.
> 
> P.S.: Mein Adapter ist übrigens auf DVI-D Dual Link ausgelegt. passt also wunderbar an mein DVI-D Single Link Kabel


 Es kann sein das der Winkelstecker am hintern ist und da drin einfach ein kabel einen wackler hat  passiert bei solchen steckern leider häufiger

Klar funktioniert DVI-D Single Link mit einem DVI-D Dual Link aber umgekehrt könnte es Probleme geben 
Geht auch nur darum das man nicht DVI-D mit DVI-A oder DVI-I verwechselt und da happert es doch manchmal das man gar nicht weiss was man eigentlich hat^^


----------



## headcracker (3. September 2012)

So, hab mir jetzt doch noch was gekauft. Ein DVI-HDMI-Kabel. Ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Adater oder Ähnliches. Und siehe da: Es geht.
Allerdings habe ich neben der Auflösung in der engine.ini weitere Einträge ändern müssen: ScreenFormat auf 1 (Fenstermodus) gestellt, ResizableWindow ebenfalls auf 1 und NoWindowFrame auch auf 1. Damit hat man zwar Fenstermodus, aber ohne Fensterahmen, was im Spiel ganz genauso aussieht, als hätte man Vollbild. Der Unterschied ist, das der 2. Bildschirm jetzt auch das Bild anzeigt, und nicht einfach schwarz bleibt, wie im Vollbild-Modus.
Problem gelöst.

Hab übrigens noch Screenshots gemacht, hier sieht man schön den Unterschied zwischen 1280x1024 und 2560x1024:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perspektive ist zwar nicht ganz dieselbe, aber man hat schon nen deutlich größeren Sichtbereich. Ist auch sehr praktisch, um in der Vogelperspektive nen besseren Überblick zu haben 
Hab allerdings die Grafikeinstellungen etwas zurückgeschraubt. AF und AA veringert, Transparenz-AA und Parallax rausgenommen, Posteffekte und Schatten verringert ... man siehts auch gut wenn man die Screenshots vergleicht. Das 1. Bild ist deutlich ruhiger und weicher, im 2. Bild wirkt dagegen alles ein klein wenig griseliger, kantiger, steriler. 
An Wasserqualität, Spiegelungen und Texturen hab ich aber nichts geändert ... sonst würde es ziemlich mies aussehen.


----------

